# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հայաստանը և ԱՊՀ 7 երկրներ կնքել են ազատ առևտրի մասին միացյալ պայմանագիր

## Adriano

Բավականին հետաքրքրիր տնտեսական իրադարձություն է: Ազատ առևտրի գոտու ձևավորումը , ընդհանրապես, իրար սահմանակից երկրների համար հանգեցնում է երկկողմանի արտահանման և ներմուծման հարկերի վերացմանը: Որն այս գոտու մեջ մտնող երկրներին թույլ կտա գոնե ասենք թե ինչ-որ տոկոսով շունչ քաշել: Նման կարգի առևտրային արտոնությունների փոխադարձ սահմանումը հանգեցնում մասնակից երկրների տնտեսական աճի վերականգմանը և ճգնաժամի պայմաններում ֆինանսական լարվածության թուլացմանը: Սակայն շատ կարևոր մի բան կա այստեղ, սա որքանով է արդյունավետ ՀՀ-ին, որը փաստացի գտնվում է մի կղզու վրա և այս երկրներից որևիցե մեկի հետ սահմանակից չէ: Ենթադրենք Հայստանը ներմուծում և արտահանում է այդ երկրներից իր ամբողջ արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության շուրջ 10 տոկոսը: Այս դեպքում ինչքանով է տրամաբանական ՀՀ տնտեսական շահը: Եթե սահմանակից լինեյինք, ապա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել ներմուծման հարկերի երկկողմ և բազմակողմ թուլացման պայմաններում, մեր ժողովուրդը, եթե նորմալ մրցակցություն ապահովվի , նորմալ կշնչի,գների զգալի անկման պայմաններում: Սակայն ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է տնտեսագետների և իրավաբանների կարծիքը այս համաձայնագրի կապակցությամբ: Ինչ կշահի Հայստանը ?

Աղբյուր`http://news.mail.ru/politics/4124108

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բա WTO–ն ՞  :Shok:  թույլատրում ա ինչի ՎՏՕ–ի անդամներին ուրիշ համաձայնագրերի մասնակցել, որոնք արտոնություններ են տալիս՞  :Wacko: 

Տուրքերի ու մաքերի նվազեցում բերում է ապրանքների եւ գների անկման /իհարկե, ոչ մոնոպոլիաների դեպքում/, դա էլ բերում է համախառն սպառման ավելացման։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մարդիկ ավելի շատ ապրանքներ են կարողանում գնել։

Այն, ինչ տեղում է արտադրվում եւ արտասահմանյան մրցակիցներ ունի, կտուժի, փոխարենը, եթե Հայաստանը արտահանելու բան ունի, այդ արտադրողները կշահեն։

----------


## Katka

> Բավականին հետաքրքրիր տնտեսական իրադարձություն է: Ազատ առևտրի գոտու ձևավորումը , ընդհանրապես, իրար սահմանակից երկրների համար հանգեցնում է երկկողմանի արտահանման և ներմուծման հարկերի վերացմանը: Որն այս գոտու մեջ մտնող երկրներին թույլ կտա գոնե ասենք թե ինչ-որ տոկոսով շունչ քաշել: Նման կարգի առևտրային արտոնությունների փոխադարձ սահմանումը հանգեցնում մասնակից երկրների տնտեսական աճի վերականգմանը և ճգնաժամի պայմաններում ֆինանսական լարվածության թուլացմանը: Սակայն շատ կարևոր մի բան կա այստեղ, սա որքանով է արդյունավետ ՀՀ-ին, որը փաստացի գտնվում է մի կղզու վրա և այս երկրներից որևիցե մեկի հետ սահմանակից չէ: Ենթադրենք Հայստանը ներմուծում և արտահանում է այդ երկրներից իր ամբողջ արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության շուրջ 10 տոկոսը: Այս դեպքում ինչքանով է տրամաբանական ՀՀ տնտեսական շահը: Եթե սահմանակից լինեյինք, ապա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել ներմուծման հարկերի երկկողմ և բազմակողմ թուլացման պայմաններում, մեր ժողովուրդը, եթե նորմալ մրցակցություն ապահովվի , նորմալ կշնչի,գների զգալի անկման պայմաններում: Սակայն ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է տնտեսագետների և իրավաբանների կարծիքը այս համաձայնագրի կապակցությամբ: Ինչ կշահի Հայստանը ?
> 
> Աղբյուր`http://news.mail.ru/politics/4124108



Իսկ համաձայնագրի պայմանները որտեղ կա՞ն գրված: Ես մենակ լսել եմ,որ պատրաստվում են համաձայնագիր կնքել: Հետո պարտադիր էլ չի հարկային, մաքսային արտոնություններ կիրառելու համար  սահմանակից լինելը:Ասենք ԵՄ երկրների ազատ առեւտրի օրինակը:

----------


## Sagittarius

Եվ մեր օգու՞տը.

Մեր արտահանումը /որը կարելի է ասել չկա/ հիմնականում գնում է ԵՄ /Հոլանդիա, Գերմանիա/.

ԱՊՀի հետ արտաքին առևտրում մենք հիմնականում նեմուծողի դեր ունենք, մասնավորապես Ռուսաստանից ներմուծվում են գրեթե ողջ առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները, որորնց ներմուծումն էլ գտնվում է մի քանիսի ձեռքում: Այսինքն՝ ինչ է ստացվում, որ մինչև այս «ազատ առևտուրը» այս գործարարները մաքսատուրքերի ձևով գոնե որոշակի գումար էին մուծում բյուջե իրենց գերշահութաբեր բիզնեսից, այս համաձայնագրից հետո այլևս ոչ մի զռթ էլ պետությանը չի հասնի:  :Wink: 

Մնացած դրական կողմերի փնտրտուքը անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ է:

----------

Adriano (29.07.2010), terev (29.07.2010), Ձայնալար (29.07.2010)

----------

